# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Sudoku Trainer [Sources]

## forum

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : Sudoku Trainer.



Outil d'aide  la rsolution de grilles papier de Sudoku. Il fournit une aide pour progresser tape par tape, et quand a devient trop compliqu mme pour lui, on peut crer un point de rcupration, essayer une stratgie et revenir au point de rcupration si elle choue. Dvelopp sous Delphi 7 Perso.

 ::arrow::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

